# P2P-HEUTE.com



## Unregistriert (22 März 2007)

Hallo, wie alle hier brächte ich Hilfe !
Mein Sohn, 14 Jahre alt, hat sich wohl im Internet auf oben besagter Seite angemeldet und einen Zugang erhalten. Dort sind Links zu Filme, Musik etc. herunterladen eingerichtet, vermutlich hat er auch da was runtergeladen.
Er hat Rechnungen per Mail erhalten, diese aber (wahrscheinlich aus Angst) nicht an die Eltern weitergegeben, ebenso natürlich die Mahnung. Nun kommt ein Schreiben einer Rechtanwaltkanzlei w*w.forderungseinzug.de welche das Geld+Mahngebühr+Bearbeitungsgebühr (ca. 168,- €) einfordern will !
Wie soll ich mich verhalten ? Ist das Rechtens ?

Für jede Hilfe oder Erfahrung währe dankbar. Auch per Mail ******@t-online.de
Danke


----------



## webwatcher (22 März 2007)

*AW: P2P-HEUTE.com*

zu dem Thema *-heute.com  gibt es bereits einen umfangreichen Thread 
Posting daher verschoben 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39103

bitte anmelden. diese Themen werden nur in diesem Teil des Forums diskutiert 

Mailadresse gelöscht, siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen 
URL deaktiviert


----------

